# Source for brineshrimp eggs?



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Was thinking I'd like to feed the critters some(baby) brine shrimp... 

Can anyone who feeds live brine shrimp suggest a source for them?

I was also thinking brine-shrimp ice-cubes... just dont get them mixed up!!


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Good eggs in small containers do not exist. The eggs to buy come vaccum sealed in 425 gram cans. They can be bought from Ken's Fish Foods online or to save the shipping cost you would win buying from Sugarglider if he has some in stock.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

sugarglider = store? person?

---
just goes to show a quick search is always in order before asking questions 
incase anyone else reading this needs the info - sugarglider's webstore linked in this thread:
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18283&highlight=sugarglider

http://www.johnsfishfood.com/index.html


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

don't understand, do you want:

-brine shrimp eggs?
- decapsulated brine shrimp eggs?

what exactly is icecube brine shrimp egg


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I use the San Franscisco Bay brine shrimp eggs in the packets from Big Als and hatch them out daily with aquarium salt....no problem, they are just as good as any can of eggs I have ever had.

I feed both my baby Bettas and Angelfish on these are they are all growing up just great!

3 packets for $7.99 and you do it yourself with an airstone and tall plastic container...after 24 hours the shrimp are ready to feed to babies.

Cans are expensive and have to be refrigerated and you will not use them up fast enough before they are no good....get the packets.


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*Brime shrimp eggs*

Hi 
The Betta Breeders Canada wed sit has them for 10gm/$2.50. Depending where you live, they can be mailed to you for $2.50 or I can drop them off.
Right now I am the shop keeper. So have all the supplies at my place in Hamilton.
I just opened a new Sanfransico Brime shrimp eggs container so they are fresh. Once the large container is opened it is stored in the fridge. The problem with Big Als stock is you don't know how old the eggs are.
Drop me a pm if you are interested.
Catherine


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

hello all. you can buy frozen baby brine shrimp for around $12 per pound, decapsulated brine shrimp for $26 per pound. and hatchable brine shrimp eggs for $48 for a can, for 85% hatch. it all depends on what you are feeding if you need live brine shrimp. decap is the way to go most of the time though. as they have 90% more nutrition in them. 


thanks



john


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

How big is the can and where can you get it from?


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

The cans are 1lb and from envy! They are salt lake eggs. Best hatch I've found yet


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

sugarglidder said:


> The cans are 1lb and from envy! They are salt lake eggs. Best hatch I've found yet


I use this brand all the time and they are great. For a person buying a can or two you can't beat his price. You may find them cheaper on the web but the shipping on 1 can is over $20.00.

Inexperienced people do not know how to keep the eggs fresh and viable. When you open a can take only what you will use for a week and put it in a small sealed jar. The rest put in a jar and put it in the freezer. The fridge is no good as dampness is what kills the eggs. If kept sealed and frozen eggs can keep for a number of years.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have to second Charlies's advice. I have some cysts that were opened about 10 years ago (possibly longer) that have been kept frozen and I still get about a 50% hatch rate. To give you an idea how old they are, the cost was $12 per can including GST, when some guys from the club slipped down to Angels Plus after a show in St Catherines. Steve was selling them for, I believe, $8.50 US. a pound.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

sugarglidder said:


> The cans are 1lb and from envy! They are salt lake eggs. Best hatch I've found yet


Envy? 
Who is envy? or where is envy? xD


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

they are a brine shrimp egg grower in salt lake, they supply most eggs, I have put theres in a lab for testing and they hatch in a larger ratio hatch then what is listed on the can

thanks

john



Jaysan said:


> Envy?
> Who is envy? or where is envy? xD


----------

